# IFBB pros starting gear very young



## Livebig14 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey guys.  Ive read in many places that todays top pros starting juicing at 16, 17, and even as young as 15.  Examples of these are Arnold, Lee Priest, and Jay Cutler who holds the current Mr.Olympia title.  If juicing too young takes away from your overall potential to get HUGE, then how do these guys end up getting so big?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 11, 2011)

Most IFBB guys have great genetic! its real important in sports!


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

agreed. they get groomed by pros at a young age when they see the genetic potential. 

but thats a different life.... they have a full time lifting job during high school. they prolly get home schooled. and have a guy over them 24/7 keeping them on strict diets and gear regimens. 

if they dont make anything outa themselves than it was all wasted. 

its still a gamble....

7 billion people on this earth and the public knows less than 20 figures in bb....


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

not to mention the fact that they are under constant supervision and direction from an expert.....


----------



## MDR (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd have to agree that genetics is the trump card, in all cases.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 11, 2011)

My first test-only cycle was around 19 years old.

-T


----------



## BigBird (Jan 11, 2011)

At 20 yrs old I stacked Anadrol with Test and Deca.  Wow, wow and once again - wow.  However, I wasn't ready for the ridiculous transformation that occurred.  Nothing to control the water weight gain, No AI, No PCT = No fun when I came crashing down off that cycle.  6 weeks of being blown up only to deflate and have libido probs afterwards.  Finally recovered and cycled more responsibly since.
Good genetics helped me but we were all naive and couldnt' care less about proper beginner cycles, PCT, etc.


----------



## GMO (Jan 11, 2011)

Crank said:


> not to mention the fact that they are under constant supervision and direction from an expert.....



Yes and not to mention running anabolics 24/7/365 for the remainder of their careers...


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 11, 2011)

Crank said:


> agreed. they get groomed by pros at a young age when they see the genetic potential.
> 
> but thats a different life.... they have a full time lifting job during high school. they prolly get home schooled. and have a guy over them 24/7 keeping them on strict diets and gear regimens.
> 
> ...


yeah thats true.  no so sure about genetics though.  check this out.  First picure is Kevin Levrone off of gear.  Second picture is Kevin Levrone on gear.  Im not saying genetics don't play a part in the game, but being a walking drug store sure helps


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

you can have all the gear in the world and if u dont have the genetics than you wont gain that much.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 11, 2011)

Crank said:


> you can have all the gear in the world and if u dont have the genetics than you wont gain that much.



care to back that up?


----------



## YeahBuddy (Jan 11, 2011)

awesome question! and nice post


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 11, 2011)

Crank said:


> you can have all the gear in the world and if u dont have the genetics than you wont gain that much.


thats not the question on this post.  Im always hear everyone saying that if you start gear when your 16/17 you will severly limit your potential to grow.  Lee Priest started when he was 16, and continued to grow throughout his career.  Hence, starting gear at age 16 DID NOT limit his results.  If we all had the access and the money to get all the gear that the pros use, we may not be as big but we would come pretty fucking close, or at least i know i could.


----------



## GMO (Jan 11, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> thats not the question on this post.  Im always hear everyone saying that if you start gear when your 16/17 you will severly limit your potential to grow.  Lee Priest started when he was 16, and continued to grow throughout his career.  Hence, starting gear at age 16 DID NOT limit his results.  If we all had the access and the money to get all the gear that the pros use, we may not be as big but we would come pretty fucking close, or at least i know i could.



The growth refers to height, not muscle mass.  And look at Lee Priest, he is only 5'4".  That is extremely short in my book.


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

let me clear up what i said and meant.
no amount of gear will change ur genetics. 
to be a mr universe you need a wide frame, the ability to build muscle, have a good amount of fast twitch cells, have a great bone density (to support the amount of weight lifted), great joints and an abdominal wall that isnt flawed in anyway (a hernia can really screw u up, i had a bad one that busted out into my nut sack while benching 425lbs.) 

 having a large frame helps...

being tall helps. 

its all about genetics. 

they all need to be in order to be a mr universe. and the percentage of people with all the right criteria are very few.


----------



## YeahBuddy (Jan 11, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> thats not the question on this post.  Im always hear everyone saying that if you start gear when your 16/17 you will severly limit your potential to grow.  Lee Priest started when he was 16, and continued to grow throughout his career.  Hence, starting gear at age 16 DID NOT limit his results.  If we all had the access and the money to get all the gear that the pros use, we may not be as big but we would come pretty fucking close, or at least i know i could.



This is exactly what I was looking for under the thread I started... For the most part I have grown thicker and have become stronger because of my natural size and genetics. Now I want take it a step further, past natural limits even at my age, but instead I get negative feedback. Nice find again livebig

yeahbuddy


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> thats not the question on this post.  Im always hear everyone saying that if you start gear when your 16/17 you will severly limit your potential to grow.  Lee Priest started when he was 16, and continued to grow throughout his career.  Hence, starting gear at age 16 DID NOT limit his results.  If we all had the access and the money to get all the gear that the pros use, we may not be as big but we would come pretty fucking close, or at least i know i could.



agreed. they are referring to height.

and if you start that young you better be juicing for the rest of ur life. 

natural test kicks in around 12 yrs old. so 4 years of it kicking ina nd you shut it down and expect it to be normal in ur 20's? i dont think so.

dont use under at LEAST 21 unless you planning on training and juicing for ur JOB


----------



## GMO (Jan 11, 2011)

YeahBuddy said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for under the thread I started... For the most part I have grown thicker and have become stronger because of my natural size and genetics. Now I want take it a step further, past natural limits even at my age, but instead I get negative feedback. Nice find again livebig
> 
> yeahbuddy



That wasn't a find...it is his opinion and he is wrong.  No one said you wouldn't be able to grow muscle if you start young.  It is that your bones will stop growing and you'll be a short little muscle midget man like Lee Priest, standing tall at 5 foot 4 inches.  My daughter is taller than that. (Lee, don't kick my ass if you read this)


----------



## YeahBuddy (Jan 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> That wasn't a find...it is his opinion and he is wrong.  No one said you wouldn't be able to grow muscle if you start young.  It is that your bones will stop growing and you'll be a short little muscle midget man like Lee Priest, standing tall at 5 foot 4 inches.  My daughter is taller than that. (Lee, don't kick my ass if you read this)



im already a short, jacked midget. My growth has been leveled for 3 consecutive years which dr interprets as done growing brotherr. 5'7 is what I am at. he also said end of [height] growth signifies *close of growth plates *which means* end of puberty*.. so how will juicing affect my growth?


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

than it wont. now its about whether you want to be pinning test for the rest of ur life bro. 

juicing hurts ur axis but the younger you screw it up the more chances it will stay that way. 

i know guys that recover fine after a few months of their cycle and others that trt. its all about genetics lmao


----------



## YeahBuddy (Jan 11, 2011)

Crank said:


> than it wont. now its about whether you want to be pinning test for the rest of ur life bro.
> 
> juicing hurts ur axis but the younger you screw it up the more chances it will stay that way.
> 
> i know guys that recover fine after a few months of their cycle and others that trt. its all about genetics lmao



yes now its all about being responsible


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 11, 2011)

YeahBuddy said:


> im already a short, jacked midget. My growth has been leveled for 3 consecutive years which dr interprets as done growing brotherr. 5'7 is what I am at. he also said end of [height] growth signifies *close of growth plates *which means* end of puberty*.. so how will juicing affect my growth?



i graduated highschool at 5'10" and was told thats it for me. I'm now 6'2"


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> The growth refers to height, not muscle mass.  And look at Lee Priest, he is only 5'4".  That is extremely short in my book.



there we go. thats what i was going to say. Taking juice at a young age DOES NOT stifle your growth potential in regards to muscle size or amount. however yes taking them before you've fully matured height wise it can stunt your growth. 

and crank- at that level yes genetics plays a huge role. but I'm sure with enough juice and gym you can take someone with out the natural body of arnold and make them into a mr. olympia contestant.


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

very true chem. you can always grow. 

yeahbuddy, how tall is ur mom, dad, uncle, and grand fathers?

if all the men are bigger than you now than i suggest waiting.


----------



## GMO (Jan 11, 2011)

YeahBuddy said:


> im already a short, jacked midget. My growth has been leveled for 3 consecutive years which dr interprets as done growing brotherr. 5'7 is what I am at. he also said end of [height] growth signifies *close of growth plates *which means* end of puberty*.. so how will juicing affect my growth?



Dude, you are obviously going to do what you are going to do.  Then do it!  Just stop trying to find ways to justify it.  We have addressed this in several threads already, and frankly I am tired of it.  If you choose not to heed sound advice, that's on you.  We are just trying to help.  If it is any consolation to you, I was also a hard-headed dumbf**k at 18.  Best of luck to ya kid.


----------



## YeahBuddy (Jan 11, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> i graduated highschool at 5'10" and was told thats it for me. I'm now 6'2"



great thats where hmmm? genetics plays in as mentioned above? unfortunately no one in my family is above 5'10.


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

most of the people offering advice to wait probably learned the hard way by juicing too soon and are helping you based on their experiences. 

ever think of that buddy


----------



## YeahBuddy (Jan 11, 2011)

Did anyone juice at 18 and regret it?


----------



## GMO (Jan 11, 2011)

Crank said:


> most of the people offering advice to wait probably learned the hard way by juicing too soon and are helping you based on their experiences.
> 
> ever think of that buddy



Hey don't be so hard on him Crank.  Maybe he's trying to get a job in the circus as a weightlifting midget.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> That wasn't a find...it is his opinion and he is wrong.  No one said you wouldn't be able to grow muscle if you start young.  It is that your bones will stop growing and you'll be a short little muscle midget man like Lee Priest, standing tall at 5 foot 4 inches.  My daughter is taller than that. (Lee, don't kick my ass if you read this)


okay so if your say mmmmmm 5'9 or taller then i guess your good to go at 16 right?   And how is my opinion wrong.  Every time some young kid comes on here and says im 19 should i juice? everyone jumps all over his ass and says " no dont do it!  youll limit your potential, stay natural for as long as you can.  so if your referring only to stunting height by gearing up young then who cares?  I was 5'10 when i was 16. many people are done growing TALLER at age 18 some even younger so i would say my opinion is far from wrong.  Bottome line is you can gear up when your 16, and continue to grow more muscle throughout your lifting career.


----------



## YeahBuddy (Jan 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> Hey don't be so hard on him Crank.  Maybe he's trying to get a job in the circus as a weightlifting midget.


dont be jealous cuz u cudnt cut it man. being short makes me packin and look bettaa


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

men can grow until 21. thats why i suggest 21


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 11, 2011)

YeahBuddy said:


> great thats where hmmm? genetics plays in as mentioned above? unfortunately no one in my family is above 5'10.



my point being dr's can be wrong. If 5'7" makes you happy then stick the needle in your ass already. no ones stopping you, and we can all read about your experiences as you post them up here. good luck.


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> okay so if your say mmmmmm 5'9 or taller then i guess your good to go at 16 right?   And how is my opinion wrong.  Every time some young kid comes on here and says im 19 should i juice? everyone jumps all over his ass and says " no dont do it!  youll limit your potential, stay natural for as long as you can.  so if your referring only to stunting height by gearing up young then who cares?  I was 5'10 when i was 16. many people are done growing TALLER at age 18 some even younger so i would say my opinion is far from wrong.  Bottome line is you can gear up when your 16, and continue to grow more muscle throughout your lifting career.




you are missing the other thing.... 

shutting ur nuts down before they regulate and level off will confuse ur body.

if you do juice as a teenager you better be prepared for the impact that you may not recover correctly. and carrying 100+ lbs of muscle on low t doesnt work!

juice if you must but be prepared to juice for the rest of ur life. 

even waiting until ur 20's can screw shit up but shutting ur nuts off after a few years of them starting up seems worse to me.

they suggest to wait simply because 
1) ur still growing
2) ur natural test is the HIGHEST it will ever be. why screw that up? 
3) give urself time to overcome ur teenage insecurities and peer pressure before you make a decision that will make you need to use illegal hormones for the rest of ur life 
4) it takes years to build a good base to go off of.
5) learning a routine and diet take years of trial and error. at 16 or 18 you have no clue what works for you and ur body
6) it takes years of studying and gaining knowledge before you should touch them

so wait, learn, LIVE, then juice.
clear? back me up bros


----------



## GMO (Jan 11, 2011)

Crank said:


> you are missing the other thing....
> 
> shutting ur nuts down before they regulate and level off will confuse ur body.
> 
> ...



100% correct.  I was going to get into all that, but frankly I am tired of this topic.  Release the limp dick muscle midgets into the world!!!!!


----------



## LAM (Jan 11, 2011)

Crank said:


> if you do juice as a teenager you better be prepared for the impact that you may not recover correctly. and carrying 100+ lbs of muscle on low t doesnt work!



you can also look forward to having a lot of injuries and never being able to train natural.  people that generally start gear in their teens don't last long in this sport because they never learn to build muscle and train at high levels of intensity naturally.


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> okay so if your say mmmmmm 5'9 or taller then i guess your good to go at 16 right?   And how is my opinion wrong.  Every time some young kid comes on here and says im 19 should i juice? everyone jumps all over his ass and says " no dont do it!



thats b/c it's not just stunthing there growth they're worried about. Taking hormones is pretty f'n serious and there are other side effects and dangers to worry about besides that. its not just limiting there potential. 

Unless you have a professional instructing you on what exactly to do theres entirly to much your avg 19 yr is going to need to know besides heres a cycle and run PCT to be doing it right. its just pretty much good advice to ever tell anyone that age to just stay away from it b/c too much can go wrong


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 11, 2011)

LAM said:


> you can also look forward to having a lot of injuries and never being able to train natural.  people that generally start gear in their teens don't last long in this sport because they never learn to build muscle and train at high levels of intensity naturally.


Lee Priest and Arnold lasted quite a long time in my opinion


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Lee Priest and Arnold lasted quite a long time in my opinion



out of 7 billion people those are the only 2 you can name? 

sounds like ur more likely to get hit by a meteor than have everything go ur way in BB.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 11, 2011)

Crank said:


> you are missing the other thing....
> 
> shutting ur nuts down before they regulate and level off will confuse ur body.
> 
> ...


yeah man everything in that post in 100% right.  I just wanted to make the point that you can continue to build muscle if you juice too young.  But i would not suggest it either unless your planning on making a career out of it.  Because as we both know to continue to get results you must use more/different compounds each cycle.  Im not supporting people running shit at 16 years old.  Its not smart.  But I just want people to know if your happy with your height and your willing to ake the risks then you can continue to grow.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 11, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> thats b/c it's not just stunthing there growth they're worried about. Taking hormones is pretty f'n serious and there are other side effects and dangers to worry about besides that. its not just limiting there potential.
> 
> Unless you have a professional instructing you on what exactly to do theres entirly to much your avg 19 yr is going to need to know besides heres a cycle and run PCT to be doing it right. its just pretty much good advice to ever tell anyone that age to just stay away from it b/c too much can go wrong


definatley bro.  Im just saying you can still grow muscle if you juice at a young age


----------



## BigBird (Jan 11, 2011)

I would kick my son's ass (if I had a son) if I found out he's juicing at 16yrs old.  I'd be completely supportive and encourage him to lift all natural at that age but using aas at 16?  You have a rude awakening on the way.  Go ahead and enjoy your cycle and then when reality sets in check back in with us and let us know how things are going.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 11, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I would kick my son's ass (if I had a son) if I found out he's juicing at 16yrs old.  I'd be completely supportive and encourage him to lift all natural at that age but using aas at 16?  You have a rude awakening on the way.  Go ahead and enjoy your cycle and then when reality sets in check back in with us and let us know how things are going.


haha im 24 there big guy so chill out


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 11, 2011)

Crank said:


> out of 7 billion people those are the only 2 you can name?
> 
> sounds like ur more likely to get hit by a meteor than have everything go ur way in BB.


how many people on earth truly pursue bodybuilding?  Pretty sure its not 7 billion.  Then on top of that how many people start using at 16 years old.  Number just went down a lot bro.  And again im not endorsing gearing up at 16 but people will choose to do it and if they do so be it


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 11, 2011)

Pro's start gear at very young ages so by the time they are in thier 30's they can compete to be No.1






YouTube Video











And at 22





YouTube Video


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 11, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Pro's start gear at very young ages so by the time they are in thier 30's they can compete to be No.1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah man ive seen those videos before.  Insane.  I would have started at 16 too if I knew i could make it that far


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 11, 2011)

This is he must have been on before he was 16....


----------



## Crank (Jan 11, 2011)

im sure he was on earlier. but he was under constant supervision and had unlimited resources. 

these pro bbrs have physicians on call and everything. 

its a whole different game for them. the lucky bastards!


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah all average guys can turn pro. It's all drugs and starting when you're 12.  It's guaranteed.  Anybody can be a knot of muscle like Lee Priest. It's simple Simon. What the hell are you kids smoking these days.


----------



## bmw (Jan 12, 2011)

YeahBuddy said:


> he also said end of [height] growth signifies *close of growth plates *which means* end of puberty*.. so how will juicing affect my growth?



which in most males doesn't happen until around age 25...shorty!


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 12, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Yeah all average guys can turn pro. It's all drugs and starting when you're 12.  It's guaranteed.  Anybody can be a knot of muscle like Lee Priest. It's simple Simon. What the hell are you kids smoking these days.


haha listen bro nobody said youd go pro if you started when your 12  This thread got soooooooooooooo fucking off topic.  If you start gearing at a young age ( 15, or 16 years old)  you can continue to grow new muscle throughout your lifting career.  HAHAHA and like U would even have the balls to start gear at 16.  I didnt and i admit it.  Talk is cheap bitches


----------



## Crank (Jan 12, 2011)

but i never read one thread claiming that ur muscles wont grow anymore if u juice young...
they meant u stunt ur growth...


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 12, 2011)

Crank said:


> but i never read one thread claiming that ur muscles wont grow anymore if u juice young...
> they meant u stunt ur growth...


I understand that but i have many times.  But this thread is getting old man.  But haha lets be honest if we all could have looked like Lee Preist if we geared up at 15 then we would have done it no question.


----------



## beetle2907 (Feb 16, 2015)

and cody montgomery ?
http://i.imgur.com/g5W0EDr.jpg


----------



## beetle2907 (Feb 16, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/g5W0EDr.jpg


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 16, 2015)

I've seen a lot of guys that start young become head cases.  Steroid hormones are very active in limbic system development.  they are present in very specific concentrations over time during development.  The limbic system is involved in emotional interpretation. so not you won't die if you juice  young but you could negatively impact your emotional development.  In addition to this is the premature closure of the epipheseal plates and the permanent disruption of the HPTA.  So there can be a price to pay.  If 10 years down the road thing don't work out what you could end up with is hypogonadism and some psychological issues.  Won't happen every time but it can happen.  Losing a couple inched of potential height is the least of concerns.


----------



## Greedy (Feb 24, 2015)

I agree. Starting gear young will mess with your head very badly, even lee priests ex wifes said he was crazy and lee has fell off abit but the dude is my idol don't get me wrong but people who start very young will have a troublesome time recoping with everything.


----------



## Tre (Mar 7, 2015)

Being an ifbb pro is a very dark, singular life... these people will get better results because their career is bodybuilding and their whole day and night is bodybuilding. We have labor jobs, & limited time and money..... no money for running a kit of GH a week with myostatin inhibitors. Their whole schedule is free for the plethora of pinning, eating, & prepping they endure. Dont compare yourself to people who dont care if they get erectile function or night sweats from compounds, they just want to win, and they will do the craziest shit to achieve their goals.

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## Tre (Mar 7, 2015)

Dysfunction****

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------

